
Hackertyper – Write code like on TV - catfest
http://hackertyper.net/
======
mchahn
Now, if it wrote the code I need for my project it would be the tool I've
always wanted. (grin)

------
lotsoflumens
LoL - this is great.

This should be what pops up when we press the "Boss-Mode" hot-key on a slow
day.

